# Sublimation - confused on the inks and process



## SuncoastVinyl (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi everyone, my name is Monica, this is my first post on the forum, though I have done a lot of reading and research here. I own a sign shop and have been doing it for a while and occasionally do the t-shirt transfer thing. I am looking into maybe getting into sublimation printing but I'm still a little confused on the whole process. I understand the basics but I'm still not sure 100% on the inks. I have an epson stylus 1400 and I understand that it comes with dye ink, but I'm under the impression that it's not the same as sublimation dye ink, is that correct? Can I just buy replacement cartridges? What is the best procedure here? Any info would be a great help. Thank you.


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Sublimation*

Your on the right track.
The ink in your 1400 is NOT sublimation ink. I think it comes with Claria Inks, which is a good thing for regular transfers, but not sublimation.

Sublimation ink does not come in any printer on the market. You have to buy them from Sawgrass or one of their distributors. You can buy cartridges to begin with but if you plan on doing any number of sublimation shirts and other products, then bulk is the way to go.
I, myself, if the cost were not a problem, would go ahead and get a bulk ink system for your 1400 and be done with it. You save money in the long run.

Hope that helps a little.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Sublimation*

Welcome to the forum! You do need different ink than what you currently have in your 1400 ,, you need sublimation ink,, it is realatively expensive start up but the ink is really a small portion of the costs, the substrates are the expensive part of the whole thing, Alpha Graphics supply is one of the forum members if you look to the left of the screen under prefered vendors list you will see the link,, they are about education and have a lot of information on that site, wold be a great place to start.


Good Luck!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Sublimation*

I use a 1400 and sublimation ink in a bulk system. If you go with cartridges, you will pay around $75 per cart..a bulk system from a reputable dealer...stay away from ebay knock offs...unless you are pretty tech savvy..anyway a bulk system with hardware and ink will be in the neighborhood of $1300 or so...but you will save a ton of money in the long run..


----------



## HawgDawg (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

Whats the best bulk system for the 1400

Dawg


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: Sublimation*

I would buy the ink and bulk system from the same source....that way if you have problems with profiles or other matters you only have one tech support to deal with.

for what it is worth..sublijet is easier to set ICC profiles...but artainium works as well ...just have to do more to get the ICC profile up correctly


----------



## SuncoastVinyl (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

Thanks for all the quick replies. That was a ton of help. I have another question.... does the ink last longer than the traditional ink jet printers?


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Sublimation*

If done correctly the print will outlast the sirt with zero hand


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

*Hi. Shelf life for dye sublimation inks, is similar to that for inkjet inks.*

*If you are using a bulk ink system, just remember that the ink capacity is equivalent to several cartridges, so buy your sublimation inks in smaller bottle sizes, till you get established.*

*Hope this helps.  *


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Sublimation*

whoops mybad didn't read that correctly


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

*Or perhaps Roger read it right and Will didn't.*


----------



## paradoxicon (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

sublimation= not able to do on 100% cotton right?


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*



paradoxicon said:


> sublimation= not able to do on 100% cotton right?


Yes you are right...only 100% polyester...like Vapor Apparel or other moisture wicking shirts.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Sublimation*



paradoxicon said:


> sublimation= not able to do on 100% cotton right?


No, must be Polyester. Hanes does make sure that are cotton inside and poly outside.


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*



gmille39 said:


> No, must be Polyester. Hanes does make sure that are cotton inside and poly outside.


I think you are referring to the SoftLinks...These are discontinued by Hanes


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

*Looks like the sublimation tees may get dropped soon then. Vapor are just too far adrift on price.  *


----------



## PressForProfit (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*



DREAMGLASS said:


> *Looks like the sublimation tees may get dropped soon then. Vapor are just too far adrift on price.  *


Here in the US, Hanes Softlink and Vapor T's are very close in price. Actually, the A1SJBBVapor Basic T-Short Sleeve is slightly less.

Is that not the situation where you are in the UK?


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

*Sadly not. The Vapor range is about 60 percent more expensive.*


----------



## CarlT (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Sublimation*

Wow DREAMGLASS! That's a big dif.

There are other aleternatives though. I have found great resources in the US anyway for polyester apparel. River's End is one of them.
So your not limited to those few mentioned.

And look for Repreve too, it's recycled polyester..and I bought a shirt the other day at walmart of all places and it wears great!


----------



## Dingbat (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Sublimation*

Where did the information that Hanes has stopped making the soft'ink shirts come from? This sure would put a damper on their t-shirt sales as well as have a negative effect on their sublimation software. My supplier seems to be unaware of this situation.


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

Ed, my local distributor told me about the Hanes product being discontinued and they are/were a Hanes dist.

Carl, how's the quality of the River's End product? How's their inventory?


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

I have read a bit and still need clarification.
I have a press that is able to do the mugs, plates, etc. I would like to do these but I do ot want to invest in making my own sheets just yet so, My question is ...
If you buy the sheets for sublimation, is there other chemicals or supplies I would need to print these correctly?
thx!


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

*I am going to shop around to see if a replacement is available for the Hanes sublimation tee shirt. That may mean a plain polyester tee without the 'sublimation tag' attached to it. It may not have the anti wicking feature, but w**hen compared to an ordinary Gildan cotton tee, sublimation tees are typically two to three times the cost.*


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

I use the Chromablast ink and paper also from sawgrass which allows for sublimation on 100% cotton shirts. Paper and ink are a little higher but when you look at what you save on shirts well worth the while.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

*Thanks for that Dan. Seems the Chromablast inks are even more expensive than the sublimation inks though. £280 ($560) for a set of 4 55ml inks, is rather expensive.*

*More worrying though, is that the supplier states in their literature "the overprint area does physically transfer, but washes away after one wash". I wouldn't feel comfortable in supplying a shirt that the customers had to wash before they could wear it. Washing them myself, would be far too much hassle to even contemplate.*

*I have fortunately now found a European supplier of sublimation shirts, similar to Hanes in both price and style.*

*Sublimation creates some stunning imagery in vivid colours, but lower priced garments would make it more competitive with cotton tees.*


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

I plotter cut all the designs to eliminate the overprint area. This should easily take care of any 'haze' surrounding the image.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

*Hi. I am able to use my sublimation equipment for more than just tee shirts, in the same way that I use my vinyl cutter for more than just garments.*

*The Chromablast concept is good in principle, but I have found too many posts on here, that have been critical of the system. Clogging appears to be a common problem.  *


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

I use a 4880 Hybrid sublimation/Chromablast printer I have had no problems thus far and have printed about 800 shirts so far with this system. I work in a nice climate controlled shop with a constant temp and humidity this might have something to do with it. I also always pay for overnight shipping on things like ink, dye, pigment etc.. This is a lesson I learned when I was Airbrushing for a living. When paint, dye, ink, pigment etc... freeze and or are cooked due to to much heat this causes the pigments to clump into bigger masses which in turn plugs heads and lines leading to plugging cleaning etc... UPs FED EX ETC.. ship in non climate controlled Vehicles so the damage that is done to your heat/cold sensitive items can be severe depending on time in transit.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

*Chromablast is certainly* *something to consider where the price of sublimation shirts becomes an issue. Biggest downside for me though, is that like sublimation, it is still limited to white, or pastel shirts. If Mr Sawgrass was to come up with something that worked with darks, I'd buy it tomorrow.  *


----------



## Daniel Slatkin (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*

That's for sure!


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Sublimation*

There are a few places that will print the transfers for you. Since you have a press already there are no special requirements as far as chemicals or that type of thing you will need except for the specially coated substrates. Also the plates require a plate puck.


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*



BRC said:


> There are a few places that will print the transfers for you. Since you have a press already there are no special requirements as far as chemicals or that type of thing you will need except for the specially coated substrates. Also the plates require a plate puck.


Thanks,
By the specially coated substrates do you mean the actual items designed for them? 
What is a plate puck? Sorry to be a novice but I am just starting 
I have a 4 way press that is a 15x15 that has the attachment for the Hat, Mug and Plates.
I have read sooo much on so many sites that now I think I am confusing myself.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Sublimation*



SewDarnHot said:


> Thanks,
> By the specially coated substrates do you mean the actual items designed for them?
> What is a plate puck? Sorry to be a novice but I am just starting
> I have a 4 way press that is a 15x15 that has the attachment for the Hat, Mug and Plates.
> I have read sooo much on so many sites that now I think I am confusing myself.


You may want to start a new topic/thread in the Dye Sublimation area for your new questions so they can get more exposure.


----------



## BigBear (Aug 15, 2007)

SuncoastVinyl said:


> ...I am looking into maybe getting into sublimation printing but I'm still a little confused on the whole process. ..


Greetings,

Sublimation is also about product. You referenced shirts, so I'm not sure if that is the only products in your thoughts.

The reason I say that is because there are many successful sign companies that are also highly successful in the awards (e.g., plaques and trophies) business.

If that is included in your thinking, then laser sublimation (rather than inkjet sublimation) would be your printing solution.

If your thinking is generally towards the gift industry (specialty shirts, mugs, tiles, etc., etc.,) then your solution is inkjet sublimation.

The two markets and the clients they serve are quite different in motivation, method and opportunity.

Think about what you want to do. Until then, I'll keep this short until I know more.


----------



## SewDarnHot (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Sublimation*



Rodney said:


> You may want to start a new topic/thread in the Dye Sublimation area for your new questions so they can get more exposure.


Thanks a bunch. I will check things out over there


----------

